# Wer hat diese Eiche umgebracht



## jolantha (13. Sep. 2015)

War mal wieder bei mir im angrenzenden Wald, und hab da diese vollkommen tote Eiche
entdeckt.
Weiß jemand von Euch, was das war ?
 
Das ist die Krone

 
so sieht der Wurzelbereich aus

   
das ist der Baum ringsherum

 
weiter oben ist noch Rinde

 
und hier liegt der Rest


----------



## Ansaj (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo!

Oje, da kommt ja einiges in Frage. Pilzbefall, Borkenkäfer etc. Da kenne ich mich auch nicht besonders aus. 
Ich fände es jedenfalls schön, wenn die tote Eiche dort verbleiben würde, da sie einen tollen Lebensraum bietet und zum biologischen Gleichgewicht beiträgt. Eigentlich ein schöner Gedanke 
Leider wird Totholz immer noch viel zu oft aus dem Wald entfernt

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Jolantha,
ich weiß nicht, wer das konkret war . Ich kann Dir zumindest sagen, dass es auch bei uns viele __ Eichen gibt, die so aussehen. Und so traurig es ist, es betrifft jüngere und ältere (Deine ist garantiert mehr als 100 Jahre alt). Bin mal gespannt, wer da mehr weiß.


----------



## Petta (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Anne,
ich nehme an......der Eichenprozessionsspinner..... www.med4you.at/derma/allerg_intol/*eichenprozessionsspinner*.htm


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2015)

Aber Peter, der frisst doch nur die Blätter und schält nicht die Rinde ab, wie es zB nach einem Besuch eines Elch oder Hirch aussieht.
Andererseits sieht das auf den Bildern eher wie abgefressen aus????
So wie nach einem Besuch von Borkenkäfern???


----------



## EntenMichl (14. Sep. 2015)

Die Äste und das Laubwerk oben sind abgestorben weil von unten her kein Saftfluss mehr stattfinden konnte. Vermutlich durch einen Borkenkäferbefall, da gibt es einen  der sich genau auf __ Eichen spezialisiert hat.
Das mit der Rinde am Boden erledigt dann Wind und Wetter bzw. der Specht der die __ Käfer und dessen Larven heraushackt. 

Eine genau Bestimmung wirst du allerdings sehr schwer bekommen, da es schwierig ist einen "Baummörder" zu bestimmen, außer jemand war mit der Kettensäge am Werk.
Die Sache ist die, gewisse Käfer wie der Borkenkäfer sind in jedem noch so gesunden Wald anzufinden, jedoch in geringen Mengen dass er keinen Schaden macht und sich der Baum selbst heilen kann(=vermehrtes harzen). Kann sich jedoch ein Baum einmal nicht mehr selbst heilen und es kommt noch ein Pilz oder Bakterium also Fäulnis, hinzu wird der Baum krank. Dann geht es bei dem Borkenkäfer relativ schnell dass er zur Plage wird und dann sehr zahlreich auch auf gesunde Bäume übergeht und diese dann daran zugrunde gehen, das sind diese einzelnen braunen Baumgruppen die man im Wald dann oft von weitem sieht.
Und ist ein Baum dann erst mal geschwächt haben eine Vielzahl von verschiedenen Bockkäfern, Ameisen, Borkenkäfer, __ Wespen, Spechte usw.... leichtes Spiel 

Von daher: Nur die harten kommen in den Garten!!
Sicher ist es oft traurig einen solchen Baumriesen sterben zu sehen, jedoch welch neuen Lebenraum er wieder für andere schafft ist bemerkenswert


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

Also ich sah die fehlende rinde in Wildparks wo Rehe oder Hirsche sind öfter. Ist auch ganz normal.  In Gegenden wo die Tiere vorkommen werden Bäume deswegen auch mit Draht o.ä davor geschützt.

Ist naheliegend  weil nur unten alles abbröselt.  Evtl beim abstreifen vom Geweih wenn es seinen Zweck getan hat. 


Grüße Michael


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Danke an Euch . 
Hirsche hab ich nicht im Wäldchen, mal ab und zu Rehe. 
Der Baum wird garantiert nicht abgeholzt, hier darf alles stehen bleiben, bis es von alleine umfällt. 
Es ist ein Naturwald.  Da wird nicht aufgeräumt 
.


----------



## wander-falke (15. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Anne, ich komme mir gerade so vor als würden wir in einem grünen Teich gerade einen Koi suchen.

So wie du schreibst scheint es ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder auch ein Bannwald zu sein.

Wenn dem so ist, obliegt es einer Behörde zu entscheiden was man darf und was nicht. 
Und wenn du schreibst dass hier alles stehen bleiben darf, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal mit der Gemeinde in Verbindung setzen in deren Gemarkung das Waldstück liegt. Sicher haben die auch einen/eine  Förster/Försterin oder sonstigen Baumbeauftragten/ in .......

Ich denke die wissen deutlich mehr über deinen toten Baum als alle Leser/innen hier zusammen.


----------



## EntenMichl (15. Sep. 2015)

Da gebe ich Andreas recht.

Das Problem ist dass man auf den Fotos nicht genau sagen kann ob es einzelne Bohrlöcher sind oder ob es Fraßgänge sind, in den Bereichen wo die Rinde abgefallen ist.
Was man jedoch von den Bildern schon erkennen kann ist, dass sich div. Schlupfwespen und Wildbienen im faulen Holz Löcher für die Eiablage gemacht haben.


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Hallo , danke für Eure Antworten . 
Der kleine Wald ist in Privatbesitz, und gehört einem Bauern aus unserem Dorf. 
Ich habe ihn schon angerufen, und mal Bescheid gesagt. 
Er will dann mal irgendwann gucken kommen, schien ihm nicht so wichtig
Als da mal eine __ Birke auf mein Grundstück gefallen war, haben wir diese selbst beseitigt, und den Zaun repariert. 
Er hat es dann immerhin geschafft nach über einem Jahr anzurufen, und mir zu sagen, er würde dann mal in den
nächsten Tagen rumkommen, und die Birke beseitigen 
Also bleibt wahrscheinlich alles so wie es ist.


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2018)

Tja, es geht weiter. Die oben genannte Eiche steht noch ganz tapfer -- und nackt. 
Dafür ist jetzt der Kumpel ein Stück weiter zusammengebrochen


----------



## hessi (11. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe auch nen kleinen Privatwald ,ca 1,5 ha __ Eichen und Buchen.
Hab von unserer Verbandsvorsitzenden   
eine Nachricht bekommen das die Wühlmäuse im Wald in den letzten Jahren um 80% zugenommen haben und die Gefahr besteht das sie Wurzeln von Laubbäumen abfrist.Dadurch gehen die Bäume natürlich kaputt.
Die Waldbesitzer sollen deshalb Wühlmauslebendfallen installieren (ein Zementbottich eingraben,einige Löcher in den Boden bohren damit das Regenwasser abläuft und etwas Stroh hinein tun,die Wühlmäuse kommen dann die glatte Wand nicht mehr hoch und werden gerne von Fuchs und Greifvögeln gefressen).


----------

